# Condition Yellow



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Think about it. When you are out and about daily, living your life, do you keep your mind in Condition Yellow; consciously alert to your surroundings? I think that should be our public condition; especially in these potentially perilous days of terrorism. I also think that it once was our natural public condition; but our culture has dulled us. 

Condition yellow entails listening around you for anything different; quickly assessing and identifying any different sound within the noise blanket. 

It means constantly scanning about you, even turning randomly to look behind you at times. 

It means constantly knowing where cover is, and how you will get to it. 

For some, it means having a firearm, and perhaps other weapons available for an emergency; and the mindset to bring them quickly into play. 

Overall, Condition Yellow is a level of awareness that the unconscious masses rarely attain. People usually experience Condition Green to Condition Orange or even Red, skipping the most effective preparation for sudden crisis., and succombing to panic. 

However, Condition Yellow can be reached and maintained without visible stress or effort, with consistent practice. It can be maintained effectively at a subconscious level with just periodic conscious interface. Bringing it to the conscious intermittently, cognizantly responding to stimulae, is what keeps it effective. That is the price paid for having that level of awareness; but I think it is small.

How often do you think you are in Condition Yellow when you are in public? Do you consider it important, or attainable as a mindset?


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

My bowels experienced condition yellow last night. Must have been that week old sushi. :vom:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

mp4094 said:


> My bowels experienced condition yellow last night. Must have been that week old sushi. :vom:


I don't think this would be classified as Condition Yellow but it's definitely a condition and why in the world would you be eating week old sushi?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Any person of normal intelligence can maintain Yellow indefinitely.

What is "Condition Green?" The Color Codes, as defined by Colonel Cooper, are White, Yellow, Orange and Red.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> *What is "Condition Green?"* The Color Codes, as defined by Colonel Cooper, are White, Yellow, Orange and Red.


I've come up with a definition. Condition Green = Green Light, Good To Go. You're ready to run faster than Ben Johnson to get out of a situation. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> I've come up with a definition. Condition Green = Green Light, Good To Go. You're ready to run faster than Ben Johnson to get out of a situation. :mrgreen:


Otherwise known as the Nike Defense. :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought "condition green" came from eating week old sushi.

Or any sushi, for that matter.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's more exhilarating to jump immediately from white as in asleep to red. Nothing gets the heart pumping better than that. Everybody knows we need to exercise our heart muscle often. Don't they? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't forget my favorite... Col Cooper's Condition Black. Black is fully committed to deadly force, and squeezing the trigger until the threat is neutralized, as I remember.

Yes, I've lived in Condition Yellow since LONG before I ever owned a gun. It's called heightened situational awareness...

It is knowing where every car around you is, while driving. It is staying out of the "throat" of a darkened alley. It is getting your a__ home BEFORE last call... It is parking your car in a well lit portion of the parking lot. It is common sense behavior in a world significantly lacking in common sense...

Our children today go up with such a sense of privledge and security... It's no wonder we don't see what is really happening outside "the mall"...

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Don't forget my favorite... Col Cooper's Condition Black. Black is fully committed to deadly force, and squeezing the trigger until the threat is neutralized, as I remember.


You remember wrong. Cooper's Color Codes only go to Red. Ayoob, among others, modified them to include "Black," but this is based largely on a misunderstanding of the Color Codes. People mistakenly look at them as measures of awareness. In actuality, they are mental levels of conflict, and illustrate the steps necessary to mentally prepare for the act of killing another human.

In Red, you are fully prepared to take the life of another human being. Whether or not you actually do it is somewhat irrelevant in terms of mindset, as long as you are prepared to do so.

"Black" is redundant.


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

mp4094 said:


> My bowels experienced condition yellow last night. Must have been that week old sushi. :vom:


Condition Brown?


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> *snip*
> In Red, you are fully prepared to take the life of another human being. Whether or not you actually do it is somewhat irrelevant in terms of mindset, as long as you are prepared to do so.
> 
> "Black" is redundant.


The Front Sight people put their own "spin" on the color codes; this is where I first heard a "Condition Black" level definition.

If interested, see:
http://frontsight.com/newsletter/html/08-color-code.html
--and--
http://frontsight.com/newsletter/html/09-color-code-con.html
for their version...

-101-

P.S. I have my own color codes -- but then I do everything a little bit differently.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a Front Sight grad. I disagree with the Black thing from them (and Ayoob) as being redundant. In Red, you've reached the mental state necessary to overcome the natural aversion to killing another human being, and that's really the purpose of the Color Codes. I think Black is pointless, unless you don't fully understand the Color Codes.

Maybe some folks need to reread (or just read) _Principles of Personal Defense_ by Cooper. Col. Cooper also explains it in more detail in his video series _Armed Defense: Cooper's Way_ and here: http://www.dvc.org.uk/jeff/jeff6_9.html

From Cooper: _I forget when I first dreamed up the color code, but it was a long time ago. I have been teaching it and preaching it, practically forever, but I never seem to have got it across! The color code is not a means of assessing danger or formulating a tactical solution. It is rather a psychological means of overcoming your innate reluctance to shoot a man down. Normal people have a natural and healthy mental block against delivering the irrevocable blow. This is good, but in a gunfight it may well get you killed. The color code enables you to change your state of mind by three steps, each of which enables you to overcome your mental block and take lifesaving action._


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My bad... Reading too much Ayoob!

Went to Condition Orange last night... The security light in my side yard, right over my bedroom window, went on last night around 2 am. There was a racket by the gate in my fenced back yard.

Needless to say, I was fully awake in about 2 seconds. Amazing. Good news was, it was the neighbor's dog who got out of their fenced yard, and took interest in one of our cats... The cat went OVER the 6 ft fence and activated the light. The dog went head first INTO the fence... and caused the crash. I ended up out by the pool in back 10 minutes later, XD in hand... trying to figure it all out.

I saw the neighbor this morning, who appologized for the dog... I was awake for a hour, trying to figure it all out. I guess he got home late, and the dog got by him...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> My bad... Reading too much Ayoob!


It's good to get info from a wide variety of sources, and Mas often gives valuable advice. I just think adding Black gives unnecessary complexity to the Color Codes.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> XD in hand


Just curious to know which one?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Condition Mauve: Put on your feather boa, grab your man purse, and get ready to be FABULOUS!

PS.. its called sarcasm.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Cooper thought he invented everything. We were using color codes before he started up his activities. The one's I mentioned are the ones I was taught. Perhaps I am out of touch with some modern variations, but the idea is the same. I have never used or even read about Cooper's colors. I was never a big fan of his.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually have a couple of comments to make, but I am breaking them into separate posts. That way, they won't seem so long. ;-)

So, if you will kindly indulge a question or two, Mr. Barham, I am curious...

First...


Mike Barham said:


> I'm a Front Sight grad. *snip*


I've been looking at the Front Sight literature (very "slick" by the way). I am, at this point in my life and work schedule, _not_ planning to attend their facility; however, I find their marketing an interesting mix of stuff that sounds very good and things that make little warning lights (not sure the color -- definately not *black* though  ) flash in the back of my head.

As someone who has been there and who I think, based on the posts I've read here, comes with "brain included," what is your opinion on Front Site? Color codes aside, what do they do well? What, if anything, do they not do well? Worth the price? Overpriced? Great deal? Deliver what they promise? Or not? Et cetera.

IMWTK!
-101-


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

sesquipedalian101 said:


> The Front Sight people put their own "spin" on the color codes; this is where I first heard a "Condition Black" level definition.
> 
> If interested, see:
> http://frontsight.com/newsletter/html/08-color-code.html
> ...


Interesting reading. I'd never heard about the color code systems before, but I do think that being aware of your surroundings is absolutely the most important step in self defense of any kind. I try to be in "Condition Yellow" as often as I can when in public, but I'm still at the point where I need to conciously decide to be in that state. Too often, if I'm tired, had a long day at work, or I'm in a hurry, I slip back into White.

Interestingly enough, it was fictional reading that piqued my interest in becoming more situationally aware. I highly recommend the "Rain" series by author Barry Eisler. Ripping good yarns and possibly the coolest main character ever. A lot of great details about situational awareness, SDR's (Surveillance Detection Routes) and counter surveillance in general.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> Cooper thought he invented everything.


Emphatically not true. You may have heard of these things taught or promoted by Jeff Cooper:

- The Weaver Stance, obviously credited to Jack Weaver.
- The Ching Sling, obviously credited to Eric Ching.
- The CW sling, credited to Carlos Widmann.
- The Speed Reload, credited to Ray Chapman.
- The Modern Technique in general, for which he shares credit with Chapman, Weaver, Thell Reed, John Plahn, Eldon Carl, and others.
- The Speed Rock, credited to Chuck Taylor.
- The Scout Rifle, with credit shared among the many attendees of the various Scout Rifle Conferences, including John Gannaway, Robbie Barrkman, Brent Clifton, Eric Ching and others.

There are many others beyond these few examples. If you _haven't_ heard of these things, you simply do not know enough about Jeff Cooper to criticize him intelligently.



> We were using color codes before he started up his activities.


But it was Cooper who took the basic concept from the Marine Corps, simplified and refined and fully explained it, and began teaching it to the civilian and law enforcement communities. It was Cooper who really taught us _how _to think about fighting, and that was probably his greatest contribution to the evolving art of armed defense, even beyond his manifold contributions to the physical skills of shooting and his advocacy of semiautomatic pistols for defense.



> The one's I mentioned are the ones I was taught.


Then please explain Condition Green, tell us where it fits into the Color Codes, and why it is relevant.



> I have never used or even read about Cooper's colors. I was never a big fan of his.


I'm not sure how or why you can pass judgement on Col. Cooper without being familiar with even his most basic ideas. That's like dismissing a musician as a hack without ever hearing one of his songs.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

sesquipedalian101 said:


> So, if you will kindly indulge a question or two, Mr. Barham, I am curious...


Most people here know I am not shy about offering opinions. :mrgreen:



> I find their marketing an interesting mix of stuff that sounds very good and things that make little warning lights (not sure the color -- definately not *black* though  ) flash in the back of my head.


Front Sight definitely has an "interesting" business model. They have various membership levels that allow you to return for multiple courses. They're still working on building their "master planned community" of homes for shooters, but I suspect that will never come to fruition.



> As someone who has been there and who I think, based on the posts I've read here, comes with "brain included," what is your opinion on Front Site?


I think it's a great place to start with formal, upper-level firearms training. It's strictly Modern Technique, which quite honestly I find a little dated, but it does offer a very solid foundation for marksmanship and especially smooth, fast gunhandling.



> Color codes aside, what do they do well?


Adding Condition Black isn't really a make-or-break. It's a fairly minor quibble. Front Sight does the basics of defensive shooting and gunhandling _really_ well. The instructors are great with newer/less experienced shooters. You will definitely leave an FS course a better shooter than when you arrived.



> What, if anything, do they not do well?


I think they are a little dogmatic, and not terribly open to ideas outside the traditional Modern Technique. On the other hand, if you can perform the skills they ask at the level they ask with a different technique, they'll sort of overlook it. For example, my wife shoots from Modern Isosceles, but FS teaches Weaver. Wife hates Weaver and basically refused to shoot from it. She was able to make the accuracy and speed requirements for the course, so the instructors let her continue with Iso (though they were obviously a little exasperated).

They are safety-conscious in the extreme, to the point where you chamber check literally every time you step to the line. I think this is excessive, and actually promotes NDs rather than making everyone safer.



> Worth the price? Overpriced? Great deal?


I think all the major fixed-facility shooting schools - FS, Gunsite, Thunder Ranch - are overpriced, though the facilities are often _very_ nice. I think itinerant instructors offer much better value for the money. If you want to hit FS on the cheap, buy one of these certificates: http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...37&satitle=front+sight+certificate&category0=. That's what I did.



> Deliver what they promise?


Yes, without question. As I mentioned, you will leave the course a better shooter, and probably with some tactical knowledge you didn't possess before. You'll have a great base to build on, even if you drift away from strict Modern Technique, as I have. And you'll have fun, learning to shoot from good instructors in a friendly environment.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am a Front Site Member. I have taken a couple of their courses. The instruction is top notch. I think as far as training goes they are more affordable than most. My membership cost $900.00. I can go to any of the handgun course as many times as I like.
I don’t know if the housing will ever happen, they keep sending junk mail saying it will.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I think they are a little dogmatic, and not terribly open to ideas outside the _traditional Modern_ Technique.


That's "Traditional Modern" as compared to "Avante-garde Archaic"?

Sorry! You did such a nice, thorough job of answering my questions (*Thanks* by the way!!) -- I really shouldn't "tweak" you about the occasional humorous turn of phrase - particularly when I *do* know what you mean... It's just one of my many character flaws; I can resist anything except temptation.  So, seriously...

As I said, I am not planning to head to Front Sight any time soon - even were I to win the Lottery and have all the financial, employment, familial, and social considerations melt away; I was simply curious. You've done a great job of satisfying that curiosity - at least for the moment. Thanks!!



> *BACKGROUND & MINDSET*
> 
> My Father started me riding horses when I was a kid (not yet three); I went with him on my first roundup when I was four (a week of sleeping on the ground, eating from the chuck wagon, and trying to figure out the "cowboy sense of humor" -- I could never understand the kids I met the next year who cried on their first day of Kindergarten). My Dad spent a lot of time "giving me pointers" (as he called it) on how to sit, hold the reins, et cetera -- it wasn't until I was eight that I found out I didn't _know_ how to ride.
> 
> ...


I am pretty much the same way with firearms too. As I said, I am not likely to go to Front Sight. For starters, I shoot one-handed. I have nothing against the "Weaver" or "Isosceles" or "Bladed" stances; I simply do not use them. The "realities" of my world include holding bridle reins and lead ropes and tools - none of which I am prepared to drop just because a rattle snake or some malevolent four-footed (or two-footed) critter happens on the scene. Even though I no longer make my living in that world, I do occasionally spend time there; I am not interested in "cross training."

Over the years, I've decided one of the best ways to turn many rabid anti-gun people into pro-gun converts is to give them some firearms familiarization and training. Most (unfortunately, not all) of the people I know who adamantly oppose private firearms ownership barely know which end of the tube the round exits. They seem to have an almost "animistic" view of firearms and see them as capable of "hopping up and shooting someone" if they are not in the hands of a "trained professional." To them, this training is more akin to someone schooled in handling dangerous animals than someone operating mechanical equipment. I have seen "magic" transformations occur when you can get these people to actually touch, operate, and successfully use a firearm in a responsible and safe manner.

My personal favorite tools for this are a shotgun and some clay pigeons. It is amazing how, after learning basic safety (first!!!) and successfully breaking a few of these flying objects, they suddenly see a shotgun as far less threatening than previously (I'm the weapon; the gun is merely one of my tools). This often provides an opening for additional conversation.

Them: "That was fun! I still hate handguns though because they are just evil." 
Me: "Really? That's what you said about shotguns yesterday. Do you have time to *try* a pistol or two?"
Them: "We can do that? Sure!"

Again, it is amazing to see how most of these people do a "complete 180" in their thinking and suddenly want more. Many want additional training. I am not equipped by time, temperament, or "professional qualifications" to provide such. We have several gun clubs in the area and one (1) good indoor range that provides training. The results of sending people to those locations are mixed at best. All pretensions aside, we're still a pretty small community here abouts. It is pretty hard to be vocally anti-gun, have a change of heart, and go to one of these places for training without having one's "historical baggage" get in the way. Front Sight, at least from their literature, seems to relish the opportunity to nurture such "converts." Even though it would be a bit of travel and expense, it would give me something to suggest to some of these people; if nothing else, the "elitism" of "professional training" would likely appeal to their liberal mindset.

I know several people where I work who could benefit from a course such as Front Sight offers. I still shoot one-handed; but, I've learned that there are other methods too. Further, a lot of those folk who use one of the "modern" (small "M") styles can actually shoot *better* than I do. I am no longer personally offended by this; it's just the way it is. I also don't rush to emulate them either; I do what I do the way I do it because it suits me. I think it preferable for most anyone today to learn some sort of safe, effective gun handling than to *not* get the opportunity to shoot -- even if it *isn't* _my_ style. I am still a snob; but, I'm now an understanding snob - I'll even support (go watch, encourage, admire, et cetera) folks who are shooting the "wrong" way - halitosis beats no breath.

Thanks again for answering my questions! No doubt I'll have more...

-101-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Just curious to know which one?


The 45C wears night sights. In my waist band, 10-shot mag. On the nightstand 13 rounds... It was the XD45C.

I considered the 12 Guage... but the XD was right there.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

sesquipedalian101 said:


> That's "Traditional Modern" as compared to "Avante-garde Archaic"?


Just to clarify for those who don't know, "Modern Technique" refers to a specific method of gunhandling and shooting, characterized primarily by:

- the Weaver Stance
- the flash sight picture
- the compressed surprise trigger break
- use of the large-caliber semiauto pistol

However, I think the "Post-Modern" school of shooting has made some valuable contributions to the art of defensive pistol shooting. These include:

- the Modern Isosceles shooting stance
- explosive movement off the line of force during the draw
- shooting on the move
- a simplified four-count draw
- different methods of visually indexing the pistol ("see what you need to see")


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

First, thanks for taking my sense of humor as intended and not beating on me unmercifully for my flippant "Archaic" comment!

Nevertheless&#8230;



Mike Barham said:


> Just to clarify for those who don't know, *snip* I think the "Post-Modern" school of shooting has made some valuable contributions to the art of defensive pistol shooting. These include:
> 
> - the <Post?> Modern Isosceles shooting stance
> - explosive movement off the line of force during the draw
> ...


&#8230; In the spirit of flagellating a deceased equine, what is your take on Castle's "Center Axis Relock" system and the associated "bladed," as opposed to isosceles or Weaver, stance?

Not, as I mentioned before, that I plan to use any of them; this is strictly (at least for me), a curiosity question.

-101-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've watched some videos of Paul Castle demonstrating the CAR. He's no faster than a well-practiced guy shooting from Mod Iso or even Weaver, and his hits are no better. I tried it on my own with similar results.

An armored fighter should try to shoot from a squared-up stance rather than blading toward the target. This keeps the maximum amount of armor between the defender and the incoming fire. A correct Weaver calls for moderate blading as well, which is another reason to prefer Mod Iso if you wear armor.

I do think, however, that CAR may have some applications for fighting in very close quarters, as in/from a vehicle or in a fast moving house clearing. It does keep the gun in close and in a very powerful position for weapon retention.


----------

